# Old time station



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We are planning on putting two sheds in our back yard, one 12x12 for garden tools, etc. and one 12x16 for hobby stuff, train storage, etc. Then the brilliant thought (or heat stroke) hit me to design them like an old style freight shed and train station. Probably something small like you'd find in Hooterville or some other rural area. I'm not too worried about scale, I just am looking for some pictures for the general idea.

Any ideas or pointers would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw a 6 foot high child's playhouse designed like a train station. A charitable organization was selling raffle tickets for it. I did not buy a disposable camera and take pictures of it at the time. Have regretted that ever since. Maybe someone will have some pics of it. Dennis.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend of mine painted his outbuilding and dog house in authentic (matched to chips) NC&StL depot colors: the building is a VERY bright yellow, and the trim is green (not dark, not light, not seafoam, but green). 

His neighbors and HOA love him for it.....


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is one which was on tour at the Garden Railway Convention. It seems to model the Grizzly Flats station. Check the Pola buildings.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

http://missouridepots.com/ 

This webb site has 1200 of Missouri's depots of the past, it is amazing how small and plain some of the depots were, maybe this will help. 
Dennis


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

You might consider making it look like a small tain station with a freight building attached or close to it. You could even have a small covered platform that would simulate the area where freight is loaded and unloaded that would double as an observation area to watch the trains. I would love to be able to do something like that in my rear yard next to my layout but the restrictions of our homeowners association limit any storage shed to size and style. A freight depot look is not allowed.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are particularly daring... 










/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------

